# velocidad angular



## GaboTino

Hola, necesito traducir la siguiente frase:

*Desde donde el dispositivo gira a la velocidad angular de la Tierra.*
El dispositivo del cual se habla en el documento es un satélite, el recién lazado satrélite Simón Bolívar!
Muchas gracias por su colaboración!!!


----------



## Conosur

Una opción: _From where the satellite moves at the same angular velocity as the Earth rotates_.
Saludos


----------



## GaboTino

Es una buena opción, puede sonar un poco literal pero en ocasiones tenemos la forma más sencilla en frente y buscamos darle más vueltas!!!

Muchas gracias Conosur!!!


----------



## Rodelu

Si la posición del satélite es sobre el ecuador se le llama "geostationary orbit"; si no está sobre el ecuador es "geosynchronous orbit".


----------



## GaboTino

Muchas gracias!!! si no me equivoco debe ser entonces geostationary orbit


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí, es "geosynchronous orbit". Pero la traducción "_From where_" como "Desde donde" no me suena y, por supuesto, no es una oración completa. Si no me equivoco, debe ser
...since the device turns at the same angular velocity as the Earth...​Tratase de una traducción fiel, aunque no tan erudita como
...since the device is in a geosynchronous orbit...​Saludos


----------



## GaboTino

este es el fragmento en español:

*una órbita geoestacionaria, es decir, un sector del espacio posicionado siempre sobre el mismo punto del globo terráqueo desde donde el dispositivo gira a la misma velocidad angular de la Tierra. *
 
esta es mi versión:

a geostationary orbit, that is to say, a space area that is always situated at the same point in the Globe and *from *the device spins at the same speed than Earth's.

hay que hacer mejoras pero no veo claramente cuales!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

¡Ah sí! ¡Ahora está más claro! 


GaboTino said:


> a geostationary orbit, that is (_to say_), a space *sector located/situated* always *above* the same point *on* the Globe*,* *from which *the device spins at the *angular velocity as that of the* Earth.


Fíjate que
"Sector" no es estrictamente necesario pero no es incorrecto y se queda má fiel al original.
"Angular velocity" (Física) es el término técnico correcto (así como "velocidad angular").
"to say" es opcional.
Saludos


----------



## Rodelu

Creo que lo correcto es "..una posición en el espacio ubicada siempre sobre el mismo punto en la Tierra, en la cual el dispositivo gira..." 
  "Sector del espacio" aunque presente en el original no suena bien para lo que es estrictamente un punto en el espacio, un sector involucra un área, que un punto no la tiene.


----------



## GaboTino

Definitivamente si había formas que cambiar, esta sería entonces la forma más adecuada? para mí es perfecta!!!

*a geostationary orbit, that is, a space located always above the same point on the Globe**,from which* * the device spins at the angular velocity as that of the Earth**.

*Muchas gracias a todos!!!*
*


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *GaboTino*, te falta una palabra y "*space*" no sirve (tiene razón *Rodelu*) 


GaboTino said:


> *a geostationary orbit, that is, a position located always above the same point on the Globe**, from which* *the device spins at the same angular velocity as that of the Earth**.*


----------



## GaboTino

Muchas gracias!!! supongo que ahora si conseguí la forma adecuada, gracias a sus correcciones y sugerencias!!!


----------



## jalibusa

-"Spin" se aplica a algo que gira sobre sí mismo, como un (trompo) (peonza); un satélite "orbits" o "travels" at the same angular....
-"From" no está bien aplicado a algo que no se mueve de ese lugar (el punto en el espacio); creo que debe ser: "...Globe, at which the device (orbits) o (travels)..." o "...Globe, where the device..."


----------

